# Labour card position



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

So finally got a job and hurrah fro that they are applying for a visa. Now although my position in the company is senior mgt, the labour card is being applied in the position of a clerk. I need help to understand the implications of this. I was sold the idea saying it was faster to get the visa without much questions from the ministry etc .

My contract states the correct post and salary etc. My worry is going forward if things go pear shape I am stuck with a labour card with details which are not true professionally. What are the legalities etc on this ?:confused2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Your labour card must match the role stated on your visa.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

What will your visa state? I understand it that you cannot be a senior manager without a degree. If you do not hold a degree this may be why the company wants to put Clerk on your visa. Shouldn't make any difference as long as visa and labour card say the same.


----------



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

Currently on husband's visa but they want to ensure commitment hence are going for their own sponsored visa. I have an MBA and even though they have taken those certificates they have not bothered about authentication etc. I was told I could have it authenticated later as well as change the position on the labour card later. Now I am wondering if they are simply trying to save a few bucks and/or circumvent the system. 

Any how this helps certainly and push come to shove my contracts states the right position and if I leave I have been assured the get a recommendation with the right title.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

A similar thing happened to my husband and they did change his visa later with no hassle to him.
Never found out why though!


----------

